

Show HN: QRganize - Your QR code library. - chimneysweep
http://qrganize.com

======
Hyena
Not much to show, sadly, since it's not ready. :(

The feature I'd really like to see in something like this--for QR or NFC, etc.
--is for the app to know when you scanned a code and when you took a photo.

For example, I take a picture of poster, then scanned the QR code at the
bottom. The app would recognize the two actions as being connected and
associate the QR with the photo. That way I can search back over codes using
visual reminders of what I was looking at. Add in location and I'd really
appreciate the whole thing.

~~~
chimneysweep
That's a really interesting idea there. Don't worry it'll be ready, looking
for feedback, thanks for your comment.

------
dotBen
Is this just a QR scanner that has a history feature?

Keeping the photo makes sense in theory, but most of the time the code itself
takes up the entire photo and so the context (magazine page, advert, etc) is
out of the picture.

~~~
chimneysweep
Going complete opposite of the history feature. Here's a link that describes
it better: <http://blog.qrganize.com>

------
pbreit
How do you pronounce that? corganize? queue-are-ganize? kwarganize?

~~~
chimneysweep
The second one there is most accurate :) QR is all caps so pronounce that as
you would an acronym, then ganize.

